# Aqua Viva 9/24-9/25



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Quick report. Headed offshore with Craig Martin and his boy Shane and Brett O'Daniel and his two boys for a little swording and trolling. Started at Nipple and trolled to the Spur. Heard some radio action regarding some bills being caught north and in between the elbow and nipple. We continued south to the Spur as I wanted to sword fish. As we approached the spur found a royal red boat working the 200 fathom. We followed the boat around and picked off a few small yellowfin tuna and blackfin. It was non stop action. Finally got dark and we put the sword baits out. NO action at all but it was a nice night. Not a ripple in the water. Woke up the next morning and found that the shrimp but was 1/2 mile from us. We continued to work the shrimp boat and pulled a few more yellowfin. Ended up with 11 yellowfin and 3 blackfin. No size to them but decent table fair in my book. 

All three boys caught their first yellowfin. As a tradition on my boat you must eat the heart of your first yellowfin. The kids were real troopers and went for it. The video of Brett's two sons is too much...enjoy. 

http://www.youtube.com/embed/klxlqH-OtqE 

We didn't stay long with the shrimp boat and decided to head towards the squiggles. Worked the squiggles all the way to just south of the Ozark. Nada...Zip....Nothing but beautiful, clean, blue water. 

Keith


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great Video....Those kids are tough..!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

That's GREAT Keith!

Thanks for sharing,

Jim


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

lol, you go boy... great video


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh man three tuna virgins no more, great fun. They were the right size for the boys... small hearts easier to swalow.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great job boy's!!way to keep up tradition!!!:thumbup:


----------



## TinManMike (Oct 26, 2008)

Those boys are our hope in this fishery! Great video! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the report Keith.

We didn't do so great yesterday and ended up with a handful of dolphin and some really nice bottomfish.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Awesome! A new generation of tuna slayers!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't think I could get my girls to buy into that ritual!! Ha Ha! Makes for memories for sure!


----------

